# Adapter



## MattM (Mar 14, 2015)

My most recent project was making an adapter for a Stilh auger power head to drive 700 earth anchors in our vineyard.  Worked so good the the labor contractor may have me make some for her.  I quoted a price of $150.00. 

Most of the materials cost is in an internal 6 spline coupler which costs about $50.00.  Other than that I can probably make at least two dozen out of my scrap pile.

I'd post a picture but she hasn't returned it yet.  Her boys are probably using it to drive anchors in another vineyard.


----------



## kvt (Mar 14, 2015)

although the items are coming out of you scrap pile,  how long does it take you to make one.    The other thing to consider it the loss and having to purchase material for the project that that metal would have gone towards.   If you are like me,  what is left keeps going back into the pile until it can no longer be machined.


----------



## MattM (Mar 14, 2015)

True, all of what you say, and I too use use things in The Pile until there is little but swarf and chip left.

I'm not in this to put kibbles on the table I'm just thrilled that I can make something of value using one of my hobbies.  If I had to buy everything it would be maybe $65.00 and maybe an hour of my time.  Fun time well spent for someone who never touched a lathe or milling machine before about four years ago, less on the Bridgeport.

This is, after all, The Hobby Machinist forum but if one can get paid, even a pittance, it makes it somehow makes it a lot more fun.


----------

